# Blood Angels or Space Wolves 1000 Pts



## Aurelian (Jul 28, 2011)

Having trouble deciding between Space Wolves and Blood Angels for my new army. Thought I would try making 2 semi-competitive list (Not planning on any on tournaments yet, mainly friendly's) for each army and get some help from you BA/SW vets out their :biggrin:

Point Limit: 1000

Blood Angels:

2x Librarian
2x 10 Assault Marines w/2 Melta's, Power Fist, Storm Bolter
2x Predator w/Lascannon Sponsons 

Space Wolves:

Wolf Lord w/Terminator Armour
Rune Priest w/Terminator Armour 
2x 10 Grey Hunters w/ 2 Melta's, Powerfist, Mark of the Wulfren, Drop pod
2x 6 Long Fangs w/Missile Launchers


----------

